# My new Quantum wagon



## A4inATX (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello all. Just picked up an 87 Quantum wagon tonight. Looks to be a pretty clean specimen. Less than 100K miles, pretty well maintained. I'm the third owner, and the PO had all of the maintenance records from her visits to the shop, along with all of the original owners maintenance records, dating all the way back to 87. Here's a picture.
















Couple of questions for all you folks that may be more familiar with the 2.2L motor. It's got something of a rough idle, and runs rough through the entire rpm range. Was thinking idle control valve, but probably not that, as it doesn't even out at higher rpm's. Almost feels like a miss, so not too sure. Any insight will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Plugs, cap, rotor, wires, a/f, f/f, O2 sensor, vaccum leaks, clogged cat. Bosch parts only!


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Plugs, cap, rotor, wires, a/f, f/f, O2 sensor, vaccum leaks, clogged cat. Bosch parts only! 

Truth! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4inATX (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JakkoVR)*

Thanks! Was kinda thinking along the same lines, so looking like it's a tune up and some PM, and go from there.


----------



## A4inATX (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (A4inATX)*

Figured it out. Had a vacuum line coming off the ISV that was leaking pretty bad. Funny how that works. Sometimes it's the simplest things...


----------

